# Dwarf puffers



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Would dwarf puffers be ok in a heavily planted tank with many amano shrimp. I know they will eat some, but do you think like 3 or 4 could wipe out the entire population.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

If they are lucky the shrimp will last 2-3 weeks, and you hardly ever see them anyway due to the plants, and the predators lurking. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i wouldn't trust them.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What would the relationship be between shrimp and cockatoo chiclids?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think you would have a problem there.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

How can dwarf puffers eat so much they are only an inch?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ever seen a puffer get a hold of a snail or shrimp? They vigorously whip and shake it around. Get it eaten and then look for another. My puffers are some of my most voracious eaters and often have big extended bellies if I let them get too much red wroms before the others can.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of the same type of setup sans amano shrimp as they are illegal to own here.	:Cry: We have some other "native" shrimp which I'm pretty sure eat algae as well. Also some SAE's and other algae eating fish. LMK if you do work out this setup. I'm interestedop2:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

they just nip things to death.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive seen that before... my first tank was nothing but barbs


----------



## svenster88 (Jan 16, 2008)

I kept 5 dwarf puffers with about 6 amanos (3 of them were bought when they were still very small). The frst 1-2 days after they had been introduced the puffers did make half hearted attempts to nip at them, but without success. Maybe my bunch of puffers wasn't particularly agressive, I sometimes even saw the shrimp shooting up from the ground to rip bits of bloodworm away, from the puffers (which seem to get a fright and take flight!). So I never had any problems, luckily it seems from what I've read!


----------

